# The official Arabic inspirational make up pictures thread



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

http://fadykataya.com/images/albumnew/%2Bdiane9large1.jpg

http://fadykataya.com/images/albumnew/model3large1.jpg


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 13, 2005)

Georgeous looks! Welcome to MakeupTalk, I'm Janelle from NY - :icon_chee


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

arab makeup links

http://www.butterfly-lb.com

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/makeup.htm

http://www.biancauae.com

http://www.janetandhoda.com

http://www.catalog.fadiibrahim.com

http://www.roulariachi.com

http://www.instituthalaajam.com

http://www.jackyo.net

http://www.coiffureliban.com

http://www.josettekesserjian.com

http://www.fadiibrahim.com

http://www.joellemakeup.com

http://www.fabiennekhoury.com

http://www.nidal-zihar.com

http://www.astersalon.com

http://www.fadykataya.com

http://www.bassamfattouh.com

http://www.ahmed-koubeissy.com

any time,


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

ok im will thanx :icon_bigg


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

hi jenny , hi trisha


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

]


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow these are amazing pics! Thanks for posting them all!


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 14, 2005)

Great looks! Thanks for posting!

Also, welcome to MUT! I look forward to chatting with you. :icon_chee


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

Aloha &amp; Welcome to MuT! Thanks for posting those photos &amp; I look forward to getting to know you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 27, 2005)

love all these! such great eye looks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for posting!


----------



## glamslam (Mar 27, 2005)

These are stunning! I tried to view them when they were first posted, but I couldn't get them to load. I'm so glad I tried again! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the site!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 3, 2005)

have you ever tried to do your eyes shadow like this for any parties or weddings or any occasions?























if u want to learn how to put makeup u should have a practice face sheet like i did , print as much as u like and practice everyday


----------



## Shanel (Jun 3, 2005)

I wouldnt want to distract any attention from the bride, so at a party sure, but not for a wedding. I like to wear neutral/natural everyday makeup to weddings. It also has alot to do with what look I am going for... I love the gold and black one!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

I like the first two pics.

I agree with Shanel. At a wedding, you would want the bride to be the center of attention, not the guests. But like going out clubbing with your friends, definately try out one of these looks.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 5, 2005)

whi distract the bride the bride is already speacial with her wedding dress i dont know why u all dont want to change your makeup style specially at weddings


----------



## Shanel (Jun 5, 2005)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I rarely do my makeup the same way, and if it is, its a different tecnique. In the us, its like an un-spoken rule not to look better than the bride, and unfourtunately many brides dont know how to do their makeup, so I couldnt see myseelf doing something hot like that. Its a great place to look good and get leads, but i do that by trying to have my skin looking perfect, and of course my makeup and hair is done in good tase. I love those looks, and maybe i would do something like that for a wedding in some more subtle colors.

I know different countries have different traditions and ways of doing weddings as well. How are weddings in kuwait in regards to tradition etc? My brother in law went to a wedding in pakistan and I guess there it is like a big many day ordeal. Are weddings in kuwait similar?


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd never be that daring to be honest but the color combo's are great. PS i love the Beyonce pic in your signature kuwaitbutterfly!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh you always post the prettiest pictures. I really like doing dramatic eyeshadow. I wear it everywhere except when I have to go in to the office to work.


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice looks! I would wear it for parties, clubbing, special events with the exception of a wedding. You're not suppose to outdo the bride  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 6, 2005)

these are some of arab weddings pictures


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 6, 2005)

for more pictures of wedding pictures and engagement pictures this is the website http://www.dorgalli.com


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Awesome pictures.I love the first two eye looks.For weddings i like to keep my make up classy.but when i go out with my girlfriends ,then i do it a little more dramatic .Im a little more daring if im going to a nite club.The weddings pic are very nice also,my husband is half egyptian but he is so americanised noone would know it.


----------



## cadny (Nov 21, 2005)

Great Pix...loved them all...thanx for posting them out..and thanx for the links, they've been handy :clap


----------



## karrieann (Nov 21, 2005)

These are beautiful pictures kuwaitbutterfly! Thank you for sharing. :clap

I'm karrie from washington state. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2005)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome, I too am pretty new. Are you an artist or makeup model or.....?

Those are beautiful. Words can barely describe! Wow I love the eyes! And I guess the flawless skin helps too.......but the eyes! I so want to learn how to do makeup like that. Honestly it is my dream and once my 3 year old starts school, I am persuing some sort of field involving makeup! FUN!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 22, 2005)

wow, there are some stunningly amazing pics there! makes me feel totally crap when it comes to doing makeup, lol :icon_redf

great inspiration!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 22, 2005)

Do any of those model have a single pore on them? Can you say air brush and camera tricks and/or photo editing, but honestly they look pretty darn real.........just hard to believe a persons skin can be that perfect!

I just cant get over how awesome those pix are.


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 22, 2005)

You are so awesome for posting these links, thanks a bunch &lt;3


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanx for posting those are some great make up looks.


----------



## qristeele (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting those pics up, sweetie. The eye makeup pics are amazing!! :clap


----------



## MacSux (Nov 22, 2005)

These pictures are stunning. The makeup is amazing and the models are incredible! It's too bad we don't see more models like this in North America. In some ways the make the typical faces we see in all the magazines look dull, ordinary. :icon_smil


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 22, 2005)

hi thanx for these wonderfull replies , well am not an artist but i do makeup like artists i joined alot of makeup courses , u know that most of arab makeup artists are visiting the state to give makeup courses for people? u can email them to ask them when r they visiting .

please visit this makeup artist website http://www.bassamfattouh.com his name is bassam he is the greatist makeup artist and email him to ask anything he replies quickly and he visits the United States alot


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 23, 2005)

I posted the links and pics you posted in a bunch of other websites lol I just had to share them! :icon_chee

But I gave you all the credit of course!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 23, 2005)

How absolutely stunning! What an inspiration and perhaps and idea for a challenge!

Welcome to MuT! I'm Melissa from Atlanta. It's good to have you!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 27, 2005)

WOW!! All of these looks are fabulous. I especially love the lipstick applications that were done:clap


----------



## juliet1985 (Nov 27, 2005)

wow those pics are so amazing! don't they just have wonderful perfect skin?? I wonder what foundation they use.........


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 27, 2005)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## juliet1985 (Dec 1, 2005)

i totally love this look however I would go for a purple instead of the red personally. The eyeshadows look creamy. I would really love to find out where I can buy these sort of eyeshadows from - I wonder who makes these sort of colours and textures. Any ideas?

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## mumtaj (Dec 1, 2005)

hi sweetie

welcome to mut!the makeup were just gorgeous...do u have any idea what brand makeup they are wearing!


----------



## Mina (Dec 1, 2005)

Very Nice, what kind of brand are they? Where we can buy them from? :icon_chee curious!


----------



## juliet1985 (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...CT_ID=PROD6290

MAC's Shadesticks look similar to the picture I quoted above. I think the shades are close to:

Sea Me

Lucky Jade

Corn

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, awesome pics! Thanks for sharing those!

Big credits to photo editor :clap


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 1, 2005)

These pics are amazing!!!!!Beautiful looks and women,thanks for sharing!!!!

I would love to know what foundations are used,the es are awesome!!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!!! Some of the makeup is GORGEOUS !!! I must admit the Arab style of makeyp is always so bold and looks wonderful!!

Thanks for sharing them!! =]


----------



## juliet1985 (Dec 1, 2005)

i totally agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rohini (Dec 1, 2005)

hi girls

i am rohini..i am an indian living in usa...i came here for my further studies...that arab makeup was so beautiful...even our bollywood makeup is like this....u must have heard abt aishwarya rai...we all just die to see her...ok girls...will keep posting...bye.


----------



## pretty_94134 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for all of the inspirational pics. Gonna practice!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome Rohini to mut!!!!!!We all appreciate all types of makeup looks from around the world.Hope you will enjoy yourself here as much as i do!!!:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## wahingo (May 22, 2006)

very beauiful thanx for sharing


----------



## Samba_mum (May 22, 2006)

Wow - great pictures - thanks for sharing!

These pictures gave me a lot of inspiration,

this great, beautiful eyes will also look very good on latin dancers!

love, tin


----------



## dragueur (May 22, 2006)

wonderful pics. arab girls has beautiful deep set eyes.


----------



## foxyqt (May 22, 2006)

ya 7alaaaaat makyajnaa ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## semantje (May 22, 2006)

great post!!


----------



## Summer (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful pics! I just learned a new m/u trick from looking at them to boot!


----------



## Tesia (May 22, 2006)

The mu in these pics are so gorgeous!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 22, 2006)

Hello all-

Glad someone bumped this thread so we could see them...Stunning...


----------



## KellyB (May 22, 2006)

Wow, beautiful pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 22, 2006)

This is awesome, I had planned to be something like a arab belly dancer for this halloween, yea i know it's a long time from now. But I'm a big halloween freak! so thanks for posting, I need to start practicing my arab make-up.


----------



## chocobon (May 22, 2006)

Inspirational pics,thnx for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,welcome to MUT !!


----------



## ivette (Jun 4, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## LVA (Jun 4, 2006)

ditto ..otherwise i would have missed this post ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jun 5, 2006)

These are absolutely beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JulieatDubai (Jun 5, 2006)

I lived in the middle east for three years and I can certainly vouch that some of the make up on the local arab women is totally amazing.............dreaming I could do same.......


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 6, 2006)

beautiful pics! thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CinnamonFaerie (Jul 5, 2006)

These are stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vav (Jul 5, 2006)

They 're fabulous. I guess what defines arab makeup is the dark liner all around the eye( together with the dark eyeshadows), it's quite sexy too


----------



## sweet_touch (Jul 22, 2006)

Awww I love mehendi.

Here some pics... I am really crazy about henna...principally on hands...beautifies them and its said it gives good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 22, 2006)

I love to play around with henna!! As I cannot get a real tattoo, henna allows me to satisfy my cravings for body art from time to time.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 22, 2006)

My friend got a henna kit once, I cant remember her using it tho x


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

what's the dif between henna and tatoo .. i 4got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geebers (Jul 22, 2006)

Henna is a type of green powder and is not permanent like a tatoo. It's very deep and after washing it off, it comes out brown or red on your skin. Mehndi is what you call it when you have it on your skin - and usually refers to the art and style. Henna is what use for mehndi.

I love using it - though I haven't in ages.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 22, 2006)

I think henna is beautiful.


----------



## Satin (Jul 22, 2006)

Those pics are beautiful!


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

love henna on my hands and feet but makes my hair way too dry !


----------



## Muslim_DK (Jul 22, 2006)

i love henna tattoo

se this picture


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 23, 2006)

I love mehndi, I had it done few times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

too bad my boyfriend doesn't like how it looks at all. but I get it anyways :moa:

Here is a pic of mine and my mom's, done by my sister-in-law.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd love to get henna done just once. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

i think henna is nice but i haven't tried it..


----------



## slique (Jul 23, 2006)

Nowadays I'm obsessed with henna. My grandma used to have henna's tree behind her yard (we're talking about 10-12 yrs ago =P), and now it's gone.

I usually apply it on my nails, as it can strengthens your nails. On the first day it is nice blood red colour, and then it fades into orange after a few days. It depends on your blood really (I don't know how the hell it works, but some of my friends who wears henna still have that blood red colour for weeks!)


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 23, 2006)

nice! It looks cool. I didn't know you could use it on nails as well!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2006)

i like henna tats, they're fun!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jul 23, 2006)

Henna is the ONLY thing I will put on my hair to color it ...

any of the commercial hair colors make my scalp break out. Henna gives me wonderful color and shine every time :satisfied:


----------



## slique (Jul 23, 2006)

Hehe yes, you can apply it on nails. We Malays usually do that henna body art thingy when we're getting married. Other than that, it's on the nails. =)


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jul 23, 2006)

yea! as Slique said, here we will use henna/mehndi during our wedding day. Here, we can get the ready made paste in a cone packaging n the tip part is where u'll apply the mehndi( very fine n u can design ur palm or anywhere of ur body parts)

We have the henna tree in my garden n my mom used to pluck all the leaves n blend into paste n apply on our hair or nails.To darken it, u can add lemon juice n sugar water


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 23, 2006)

That henna tatto on her midsection looks awesome!


----------



## pieced (Jul 23, 2006)

Since I was in India, I got a henna job done on my hands, and the lady put lemon juice, sugar and dark tea to the mixture and it turned out really dark. I love henna, but hates the way it looks when it's fading, but like it anyhow...


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 23, 2006)

I read somewhere that you could also put coffee.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Aug 30, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24309&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1156897422

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24310&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1156897605

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24311&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1156897821


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice pictures. Who is that in those photos?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, nice photos!! Their eye makeup is stunning.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 30, 2006)

They are beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice I love the first purple one and the second attatachment sea blue makeup its looks so fabalous.


----------



## Leony (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## lynnda (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow great pics!! I love the one with the nude lips!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Aug 30, 2006)

models , hope you like the makeup


----------



## marianna (Aug 30, 2006)

Great photos,great makeup!tthank you for sharing those wonderful makeup inspirations!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow...those are amazing. In one of the pics the girl didn't even look real b/c her skin is so flawless!! I wish I had even half the talent of the makeup artist that did those pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## shockn (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow these are great! I *LOVE* the second one in the first set I'll totally have to try it.


----------



## pieced (Aug 30, 2006)

Those are some fab inspriation pics...


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 30, 2006)

Those are awesome pics. I love the makeup, specially the eye makeup. I wish I new how to do that with my own eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 30, 2006)

these are lebanese models and their makeup is done by arabic artists =) just wanted to point that out! hehe great photos &lt;3


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 30, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 2, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24505&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1157234652

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24506&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1157234935

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24507&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1157235170


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 2, 2006)

wowie!! these are great insperations!! I love em all!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 2, 2006)

hi all

iam posting all the arab makeup websites that i know specially for you ...

www.lindakhalifa.com

www.afrina.com

www.janetandhoda.com

www.biancauae.com

and here is more
thanx everyone

www.makeup.greatnow.com

www.catalog.fadiibrahim.com

www.roulariachi.com

www.joeraad.com

www.coiffureliban.com

www.fadiibrahim.com

www.joellemakeup.com

www.nidal-zihar.com

www.fabiennekhoury.com

www.astersalon.com

www.fadykataya.com

www.bassamfattouh.com

www.ahmed-koubeissy.com

yes they are

www.butterfly-int.com

www.charme-helene.com

www.claudeibrahim.com

www.daniellebejjani.com

www.eltotrading.com

www.doniasalame.com

www.halaajam.com

www.institutelka.com

www.kryolan.net

www.mainscalines.com

www.mouharram.com

www.mirnajurdi.com

www.nohamoawad.com

www.patriciariga.com

http://patrickrahme.yaacoub.com

www.raficyounes.com

www.sadirkassab.com

www.youneseid.com

www.ziadsalloum.com

www.hia-yehyazakaria.com

www.contessamagazine.com

www.hassnaabeauty.com

www.genyasmar.com

www.ibrahimamro_com


----------



## bad cat (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's great we have choices that we never knew about.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 2, 2006)

I LOOOOVE these pics. Such exotic beauty. The makeup colors are so well pigmented and colorful! Please post more if you can, I really enjoy looking at them!


----------



## bad cat (Sep 2, 2006)

OMGoodness, I really LOVE the one w/the black e/s w/ the nude lips. Maybe someone can recreate that for a FOTD? Thanks for the beautiful pix.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks! I really liked the sites. I love middle-eastern beauty and style.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks! Not only is the makeup pretty, but the web design is amazing.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 2, 2006)

very nice pics :g:


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, I wish I could apply my eye make up that great, lol!!! Those are beautiful women!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2006)

makes me happy knowing people dont forget about middle eastern chicks in the world.

finding foundations and stuff is a *****.


----------



## sooo (Sep 3, 2006)

wooooooow thanks


----------



## sooo (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 3, 2006)

:rockwoot: oh wow i looooove these!! I was just thinking that i really need some new ideas for makeup and these are perfect! will definitely be stealing a few of these looks for myself:bandit: . Thanks a lot and keep em' coming!


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 3, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 3, 2006)

wonderful links! &lt;3


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow beautiful websites and hi kuwaitbutterfly it's nice to found another arabic girl here. This forum is fantastic the girls are awsome.

Bassam Fatouh is the best i have his training DVDs amazing and what's beautiful about him he's the master of smokey eyes


----------



## mini me (Sep 4, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## mini me (Sep 4, 2006)

Wowww! nice pics


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

wow they r beautiful is there any tutorial in that kind of makeup can anyone help us on that?? pls but make it picture tutoril cause i can't access the videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 4, 2006)

I :heart: these pics and I :heart: you for posting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've actually been on a hunt for Arabic beauty magazines. I've gone to Arabic, Persian, and even Indian grocery stores and I haven't found any. I wish they had books or something for middle eastern beauty. That would help me out big time.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 4, 2006)

W O W.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Liz (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks for the links!

i like that kind of makeup look a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.diannebrill.com/

I love her packaging- super glam.


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Many thanks for posting the websites.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 7, 2006)

oh yeah we have millions of books and magazines of makeup the book stores are full of it but online idont know

try this one

http://www.neelwafurat.com/browse1.a...07&amp;l2subcat=01


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 7, 2006)

Ooh, thanks a bunch for this &lt;3


----------



## HeidiHSB (Sep 7, 2006)

very inspiring. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2006)

Me too!

I saved the last set of inspirational makeup photo's she posted to my computer....man to just be able to recreate these looks.

I know there are a few on here like Liela (MacGoddess) and probably Aquilah, and Merinda (GraceGirl) and I bet Krista (sorry Krista can't remember your username) and a few others could recreate the eye looks....but man it takes practice and talent.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very lovely.


----------



## sweet_touch (Sep 8, 2006)

Amaaazzziinnggggg...


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Kelly (Sep 8, 2006)

You'll come to know kuwaitbutterfly as the user with the AWESOME inspirational photos.

Remember this thread: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=5411

(some of the photos are not showing up anymore....but at least some are)

Here's a small preview of that last thread from kuwait:

Attachment 24821

Attachment 24822

Attachment 24823

Attachment 24824

Attachment 24825

Attachment 24826


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.9o90.com/images/zhra-/zahraa_9

http://www.9o90.com/images/zhra-/zahraa_10

thanx kwitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is my yahoo website

http://photos.yahoo.com/omar97700

more:
















this girl name is halema boland shes from kuwait and she is tv performer


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Sep 8, 2006)

lovely smoky eye makeup on this lebanese singer elissa


----------



## pharma (Sep 11, 2006)

these are some of the pictures i found ..


----------



## LVA (Sep 11, 2006)

i realli like the 2nd one .. thx for sharing


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 11, 2006)

They are gorgeous, thank you for sharing!


----------



## LVA (Sep 11, 2006)

very pretty ... i realli like the green one ...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 11, 2006)

those women are gorgeous. they kinda look photoshoped or airbrushed. Still pretty, though


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I really love some of the eyeliner/smokey eye techniques. Very creative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the pics. The models look fabulous.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 12, 2006)

The arabian ladiez usually will play up wt their eyes with smokeys eye do n eyeliners along wt pale lips. Till to date, i haven't managed to achieve dat grade of smokeyz..Needsa professional touch is uppose..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks, they are beautiful


----------



## luxotika (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Very interesting makeup!


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm saving the 2nd pic from post #1, 2nd from post #5, and the 1st and 2nd from post #8. Thanks!


----------



## lynnda (Sep 12, 2006)

All those pics are very pretty! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Leony (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow gorgeous pics!

Pharma, you can post those pics on our gallery in the Makeup Inspirations category, here.

Let me know if you need help to upload them at once.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2006)

wow1 sme of them really have makeup that POPs..eyes like whoa and lips like wow1 my favorite style of MU on any of them thuis far has to be 4th from the left up top, the lady in the tiara and fur. It's gorgeous! The lady in the 2nd from left pic has aesome MU as well.

So who is gonna break this down in technique so I can come up with my own knockoff look?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 12, 2006)

I so love 8th and i love the oulfit on the first one and the lady who is lying down with the green oulfit3 so cute really like the oulfit


----------



## pharma (Sep 12, 2006)

Leony thanks for putting all th pics in one post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and u are welcome all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 18, 2006)

very beautiful, so photoshopped though.... and i hate it when everyone always trys to appear caucasian... it may just be me.. but it seems like thtas what the stylist was going for.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

I hate the photoshopped look. The only thing is technically Arabs are caucasian (since many are in West Asia), but it would be neat if they were wearing more traditional garments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 18, 2006)

actually, i was going to edit for that and i decided not to. right, but a lot also identify as asian as opposed to caucasian... such is the case with my ex bf, even.

the countouring of their faces tend to make them look like western europeans, is that better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

not the pale skin or blue eyes so much... because my ex was persian and he had blue eyes and his mom is paler than i am... still, the facial features/bone structure of the two races are pretty different.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

Definitely, a lot of Asians are going for the "Western" look to the point of plastic surgery, etc. and it is really unfortunate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 18, 2006)

it really is! theres so much beauty to be found in every culture... i love doing makeup on people of every race... different bone structures, different colourings, ect its so much different than doing makeup on my own self.. (i'm russian.)


----------



## Mina (Sep 25, 2006)

&lt;/&gt;




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 

&lt;/ &gt; 

&lt;/ &gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 




&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/tiptoenails4.jpg&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/tiptoenails2.jpg&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/tiptoenails1.jpg&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife6.jpg&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife5.jpg&lt;/&gt; 

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife4.jpg&lt;/&gt;

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife3.jpg&lt;/&gt;

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife11.jpg&lt;/&gt;

http://www.libanmall.com/fashion/monakhalife2.jpg

&lt;/&gt; 
http://images.panet.co.il/articles/03082006-190637-1.jpg&lt;/&gt;

http://images.panet.co.il/articles/03082006-190637-2.jpg

&lt;/&gt; 


http://images.panet.co.il/articles/03082006-190637-3.jpg&lt;/&gt;


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Mina,

Thanks for the *fabulous* post. I'm sure the some of the nail art pix would look great on the new nail forum. Maybe you could generate a message there pointing back to this thread.


----------



## Steel (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, so pretty!

I totally love the photo with the double coloured toenails. Must do mine like that next!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Love the pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glamour Girl (Sep 26, 2006)

Love those pics!


----------



## sweet_touch (Sep 26, 2006)

Very cool...


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2006)

i love those nails, and that yellow/green look is just amazing. thanks.


----------



## MrsChuckComeau (Sep 26, 2006)

I love the

Heavy eye

Make-up on

The last couple

Of pictures.

Nice post!


----------



## namla (Oct 14, 2006)

i occasionally put Henna on my hands. I like it


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 14, 2006)

I always wanted to do that.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 14, 2006)

henna is an herbal powder and it gives you a reddish oragainsh results.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 14, 2006)

i love Hennaaa! =D Im getting my hands done for Eid ^.~


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

I used to love putting henna in my hair. May start it up again soon. I do plan to have it done as a tat.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Oct 15, 2006)

Halema Boland She is Herald in Kuwait Television Halema Boland is the bright new face of television in the Arab world.This is the time when stars are born. In 2003, a young Kuwaiti named Halema Boland determined that the next star would be her. A recent graduate of Kuwait University, with a degree in broadcasting and media, she was chosen to host a popular TV program called "Rin Ya Jaras" ("Ring the Bell") and immediately caught the attention of Future TV and the MBC network. Boland also received offers from the power-players in the business, including His Royal Highness, the Saudi Prince Waleed Bin Talal, who owns the Rotana network. "His Royal Highness flew my husband and me to Reyadh and offered me a deal to work exclusively as a presenter for Rotana," says Boland, who insisted she remain in Kuwait, because she is married. After negotiations, she signed a lucrative and exclusive contract with Rotana, the number one Arab music and television satellite network in the world. "Kuwait TV opened the doors of success for me, and I will forever be grateful for the exposure," the 25-year-old says. Although KTV is struggling these days, Boland credits the network for her "big break," and remains loyal and committed to helping the network increase its appeal. One of the terms in her contract states that Halema may actively participate in KTV programming, as long as it is under the auspices of a joint affiliation with Rotana. 

You can search the web for Halema Picture صور حليمة بولند or try to find 7alema حليمة or boland بولند on the best search engine google or on our search engine

*You can search by this keywords*
Arabic Keywords Help: حليمة بولند , صور حليمة بولند , المذيعة الشابة حليمة بولند , المذيعة المتألقة حليمة بولند , موقع حليمة بولند , أخبار حليمة بولند
Englsih Keywords Help: halema boland , halema website , halema bolnd pictures , halema boland website 

and for me i just have to say that she is the queen of style,fashion and makeup

some picutures

















you an find more photos of her on these websites
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and

http://photos.yahoo.com/photos/omar97700


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

She does seem to have numerous looks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 15, 2006)

It is always nice to see makeup and fashion looks from around the world!


----------



## Thais (Oct 15, 2006)

She looks nice, but personally, I prefer something more natural.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

The third to last pic is a natural look overall... I like it!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

i lover makeup but not too much naturally

and it is important for me to change my look and style everytime from my hair color,makeup and cloth


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 16, 2006)

She's pretty but some of her looks make her seem way older than her 25 years. She looks so cute in the pic with the headband!


----------



## Nolee (Oct 16, 2006)

i just cant stand this lady!

a real beauty-can't deny that-but oh so fake, those piles of makeup, that awful sense of style, my goodness i think her stylist must hate her guts lol.

i remeber the best photos iv seen of her is when she was holding Kuwaits flag and prince Jaber allah yr7ama photos, she looked really good, because thats the only time she wore her makeup lightly i guess...

and don't get me started with the way she talks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i do LOVE the kuwaity accent but she just ruins it for me..

*kuwaitbutterfly* thanks for the topic my friend adores her and would def love those photos... (f)


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2006)

i agree! thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 16, 2006)

i think she is beautiful but her eyebrows are CRAZY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2006)

i honestly think she looks better in the pic with of her with not so much makeup, but thats just me.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think she looks gorgeous for an evening out or something. But im not feeling her eyebrows. Theres something about them I don't like very much. Anyways, shes still gorgeous.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 16, 2006)

Her makeup looks totally awesome.... even though it's a little heavy for my taste.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2006)

LoL! dala3ha ye8haaaarrrrrrr!!

but she really is very beautiful =)


----------



## Steel (Oct 16, 2006)

I wish I could wear eyeliner like that!

I really like Arab looks, so different, beautiful and exotic!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 16, 2006)

Very dramatic arabic style make-up. I find it quite interesting. Thanks for posting this. I'd like to see more make-up related articles from the arab world.


----------



## echanting (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow she does have a variety of looks that make her look like a different person!!!!

those eyebrows though... first two pictures made me a bit squeamish :scared:


----------



## mossaenda (Oct 16, 2006)

She is beautiful. I like to see how style/m-up/fashion is approached in different cultures i like to see a different perspective of what is considered as beautiful and stylish it opens up your mind to new possibilities.

In Halema's case i like that she likes to change her image, also she is quite exotic..honestly i think she should rethink the way she does her eyebrows but that's just my way of seeing it.:sheep: Thanks for posting such lovely pics.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

she's beautiful, i think it's a matter of where she is that affects what she looks like you have to remeber that, though, MY complaint is those eyebrows in the irst few pics lol but i digress, shes got gorgeous eyes


----------



## Cool Kitten (Oct 16, 2006)

whoa, MU overload!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Oct 16, 2006)

She's pretty but her eyebrows are scary.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

nolee lets be honest

when she was on tv first time ireally hated her not her look but the way she talks but then i got used to it because everybody in kuwait are following her way that she talks ,, most of the girls here changed the way they talk after they know her

but honestly she is sooooooooooo beautiful i saw her once at the airport without her makeup and oh my gog she was really pretty


----------



## Satin (Oct 16, 2006)

She definately is beautiful!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

why how does she talk?


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Oct 21, 2006)

like a one year baby


----------



## Anatevka (Oct 23, 2006)

the eyebrows make her look like a drag queen...

but otherwise, i like.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 23, 2006)

Totally read my mind!:ill:


----------



## ko0ty (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of those eyebrows *shudder. She'll look a lot more prettier than she already is if she had some nicely arched ones and not so dramatic!


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

She's beautiful but I have to agree with the eyebrows comments.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 1, 2006)

remember the photos of the arabian makeup artist bassam fatouh ??

i found a website that you can buy the teaching makeup tapes of his works

on this website

The group tapes Bassam Fattoh [4000] - 251,25Riyal199,99Riyal : Ata Electronic Shop

i bought one for myself

this is some of his works
































don't miss this tape its valuable &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 1, 2006)

I love how he does eye makeup. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 1, 2006)

i love that first pic.....how pretty!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

Two of the pics dont work for me.


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 2, 2006)

Their eye makeup looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 2, 2006)

no way am i going outside with this kind of make-up on.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 2, 2006)

The pictures look stunning!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 2, 2006)

beautiful makeup!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 2, 2006)

Bassam is great...

Thanx for sharing!


----------



## jayleelah (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah that's a beautiful work. Let us know how the tape is so I can purchase it. I'm looking for that kind of tutorials for Moroccan weddings.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool pics and how interesting the different responces to his work.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool...nice make up. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 2, 2006)

He does a wonderful job!! Thanks for the post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pieced (Nov 2, 2006)

Those look great, I love the pink one. But I wonder how they take this pics, coz the makeup comes up really well on the pic, but not that well when I use my camera...


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 2, 2006)

wow, it looks awesome!

Give us a feedback on the tape when you get one!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm definitely going to have to look into those! Gorgeous pics, he does an excellent job!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

cool! thanks!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 3, 2006)

the tapes are great i saw them today

they are very helpful

he teaches you how to do makeup

the makeup cosmetics brands that he use and there numbers

the kind of brushes that u have to use

as the website says :

The group of tapes for session of a teaching the makeup

number of the tapes: 4

The first: The period of a theoretical lesson is from 3 the hours

The second : A supplement for the studying and his period's praxis 3 hour

The third and the fourth: a praxis 2 hours

the price fo these 4 tapes : $53.33


----------



## chocobon (Nov 3, 2006)

Thnx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 20, 2006)

OK I KNOW YOU WANT SOME MORE PHOTOS .....






















merry christmas

red makeup

http://7lema.jeeran.com/يديد.jpg

http://7lema.jeeran.com/يديديديديد.jpg

http://7lema.jeeran.com/يدييييد.jpg

http://7lema.jeeran.com/يديييييييد.jpg











http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/11/20/23/36899617.jpg

haifa wabe soo lovely


----------



## calpurnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Thoes pics are amazing!!! I got some arab-eyeliner recently but don't feel confident enought to use it =( I'm such a dope! Anyhow, I love arab makeup a lot... as some of you have said is just vibrant, gorgeous!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## paradoxx (Nov 21, 2006)

Grrr... Is anyone but me having problems viewing a bunch of the pictures? I can see some of them and they are gorgeous! Sadly, a bunch of them won't come up.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the arab culture and make-up. Absolutely beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow!! They look awesome!! Very inspiring!! Will try some out me tinks!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

These are definitely amazing pics! Some of the noses look too sculpted on some of the ladies, but they still look gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

very pretty! thanks for posting!


----------



## LadyUae (Nov 21, 2006)

Fady Kataya is the best!


----------



## calpurnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes I have to refresh it several times in order to see them... and my connection is good!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow!!!! Thanks for posting all of these. I REALLY have to copy one or more of these looks and put them as an FOTD!


----------



## wahingo (Nov 22, 2006)

Arab makeup is the BESTTTTTT!!!! I wish i could put make up like that. is there somewhere i can get a tutorial?


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 22, 2006)

if u want to see more photos iam adding them in my flickr website

Flickr: Photos from kuwaitbutterfly

i will add more photos here


----------



## wahingo (Nov 22, 2006)

I love th eway they mix the colours and the detail!!!!


----------



## Imaginatrix (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, that makeup is FANTASTIC. It's really well blended, classy not trashy, and has really bold use of colour, unlike the brown/taupe/beige with invisible liner that we see in Cosmopolitan etc.

Good job.


----------



## wahingo (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics thanx for sharing. is it the makeup or its the women that are beautiful lol


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## shibby (Nov 24, 2006)

oh my, those are beautiful, you are so talented


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 24, 2006)

i love the second picture so much

thanx sweety


----------



## Imaginatrix (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are GREAT.


----------



## wahingo (Nov 24, 2006)

u r the best!!!!!!!!!!!! thanx alot for sharing!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for those amazing links, i love that mu, really beautiful.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 24, 2006)

thankyou


----------



## calpurnia (Nov 24, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanceet (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanceet (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice sites! Thanks for sharing. Very beautiful makeup!


----------



## wahingo (Nov 25, 2006)

I love the eye makeup!!!


----------



## lynnda (Nov 25, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 25, 2006)

I have more pics with arabic make-up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 









 reply if u like and want more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 25, 2006)

great photos

here is more


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

those are pretty!! thanks for posting.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## SwtValina (Nov 25, 2006)

I love the makeup but probably only for special occasions since the colors seem to bright for daily wear


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome To My Home Page

Welcome to Roula Riachi's Website


----------



## vilkae (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone know what she uses to get such an intense black under the eyes?


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 25, 2006)

i use a black eyeshadow

some websites

Introduction

Fabienne Khoury

Untitled Document

index

Samoa Cosmetics Home Page

KRYOLAN - Professional Make Up

Welcome To My Official Website! ----------Fady Kataya---------

index

Welcome to Ziad Salloum


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 25, 2006)

That is some fabulous makeup right there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 26, 2006)

I have more pics...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 26, 2006)

wow. amazing stuff.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turtlo (Nov 26, 2006)

those are such great party looks!


----------



## jennifer_clark (Nov 26, 2006)

That's some really dramatic eyeliner and it fits really well with their overall look. I'd be afraid of smudging it, though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just love the eyeliner, i wish i could do it that perfect.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 26, 2006)

sooo pretty!


----------



## wahingo (Nov 26, 2006)

THANX FOR THE REPLIES AND THE MORE PICS.

I LOVE THIS SITE AND ALL OF YA!!!!:reddance:

hi!!! yes id love more pics to add to my collection. thanx

hi!!! yes id love more pics to add to my collection. thanx

hi!!! yes id love more pics to add to my collection. thanx


----------



## Mizbrightfuture (Nov 26, 2006)

i know this sounds dumb but what makes eye makeup arabic,i love these looks,i will try to recreate w/mac,milani,mark,sweetscents and nyx eyeshadow


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

Great eye looks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are gorgeous! I should give that a try some day!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are gorgeous looks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 29, 2006)

i got these new makeup photos i hope u like it and if u miss any photos this is the website u will find them here Flickr: Photos from kuwaitbutterfly

now the photos&gt;&gt;&gt;





































more to come &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gorgeous - but they do look very airbrushed


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

I love those they are so pretty.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 29, 2006)

thanx every body for the wonderful comments


----------



## Geek (Nov 30, 2006)

Post them here.


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 30, 2006)

They are Beautiful!


----------



## Satin (Nov 30, 2006)

These people are gorgeous!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Nov 30, 2006)

tony it will take toooooooooo long to upload it again to your web space but i will try later ok?


----------



## Tesia (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## Shine Star (Nov 30, 2006)

really nice. but some are just toooo much. thanx


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 30, 2006)

I love them...I want some of the lipgloss,lol...


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the first one alot, the lipcolor is so pretty! They have such great complexions


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 30, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you! those pictures are amazing!


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 30, 2006)

These pics are really good inspiration! Thanks!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 30, 2006)

They are all gorgeous but no offense to anyone I would love to see natural looking girls. I dont like the 100% photoshopped look it has.


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow I love them!!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! thanks for posting.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 30, 2006)

i liked the first one the most =]


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 30, 2006)

Photoshopped or not, they are beautiful works of art.


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 30, 2006)

pretty as always

thanx sweety!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

They're gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Annacris (Dec 2, 2006)

Wonderful women, wonderful job!


----------



## nanceet (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## zerin (Dec 2, 2006)

nice!!!!!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 2, 2006)

any time glad u all like it

well for me i dont like natural makeup i like to change my look from time to time

changing is good belive me


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 2, 2006)

These are always so pretty, Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ilumine (Dec 2, 2006)

SO absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Renee33 (Dec 2, 2006)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## ivette (Dec 2, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## stashblaster (Dec 3, 2006)

Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wahingo (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanx for all the pics u post ive saved all


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

So stunning.......


----------



## wahingo (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanx for all the pics! mashaallah very beautiful!!!!


----------



## beach_bum (Dec 4, 2006)

arabic girls have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 4, 2006)

These photos are absolutely stunning! Their makeup is beyond beautiful!


----------



## zgreatscot (Dec 4, 2006)

they're gorgeous! so perfectly blended


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks &lt;3

i love the way the colors are blended


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

great pictures, kuwaiti butterfly can you help me achieve these kinda smoky arabic looks?


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

her makeup is nice!


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

wowww i wish i could do makeup like that


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

i wish i could try this kind of makeup, i just need major help.


----------



## DivaTai (Dec 4, 2006)

Very glam. I love the lip colors.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, Arab women are so beautiful...

thanks for posting.


----------



## Nenah (Dec 4, 2006)

ahhh.... I love to watch them. I widh' I could do them, they're so gorgeous :12:


----------



## Nenah (Dec 4, 2006)

I like dramatic eyes too. I wear them on parties sometime even for weddings - I love to surprice my family with my look :add_twinkle:

And ypu're right - if u want to do such make up u have to practice a lot. I like to put some picture on my PC and try to copy a MU. And I'm so proud of myself when it is a bit similar to the one I've tried to do.


----------



## Nenah (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW!!

How do they do that?? :huh:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the first two, but not that pinky one. If I had time to do that I probably would at least try. Those looks look they would require alot of time to master.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 4, 2006)

Every now and then I like to play around with bold colors, but most of the time I stick to neutrals. The one time I wore fancy eye shadow to a wedding was my brother's - all the girls went with the bride to get make overs done, so it was just the way of it. Otherwise I agree with the others and wanting to let the bride be the stand out - it is her day of course


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Dec 5, 2006)

Omigosh!!! These pictures are just Gorgeous! I remember you from about 2 years ago, or a year ago, when you posted on Alexis Vogel's message board!

So glad that you made it here! And thank-you for taking the time to post these! I Love the smokey eye with the pale lippies! Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 5, 2006)

wow they're great pics! truly stunning and inspiring!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leony (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks!

By the way, I've merged your posts.


----------



## lalopes (Dec 5, 2006)

Can u teach us step by step how to??


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 5, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love dramatic eyes.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 5, 2006)

thanx all


----------



## DarkBlackRose (Dec 6, 2006)

WOWOWOWOWOW!

Beautiful!

I love Asian eyes! xD


----------



## Gail Evans (Dec 6, 2006)

tee hee! I can see a contact lens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

great photos, thx for sharing


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, I LOVE those dresses! And the bridesmaids' dresses especially in the last pic! Oh, so nice!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 6, 2006)

Love ittt


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

I see that type of makeup used only to advertise new makeup products for brands.

I love the pink!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## LVA (Dec 9, 2006)

ooo .. pretty eye looks, but i could never pull it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 9, 2006)

I really like those wedding and bridemaids' dresses. They are so classy looking.


----------



## Braiden (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish I could do my eyeshadow like that, its gorgeous! My Fiancee told me he wouldnt let me walk out of the house with my eyeshadow looking like that though haha..


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 9, 2006)

for anyone missed any makeup photos u can find them here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

and any new makeup photos i will bring it right away to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










































more&gt;&gt;&gt;











http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/09/23/54186367.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/09/23/95918013.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/09/23/11953278.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/09/23/57228806.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/January2006/images/r3/33_1.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/January2006/images/r3/33_2.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/October2005/images/r3/9_3.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/October2005/images/r3/9_2.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/October2005/images/r3/9_4.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/October2005/images/r3/9_6.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/March2005/images/r3/26_2.jpg

http://www.jamila-qatar.com/March2005/images/r3/26_1.jpg

http://www.alqabas.com.kw/Final/NewspaperWebsite/NewspaperBackOffice/ArticlesPictures/30-4-2006/162060_360005_small.jpg http://www.alqabas.com.kw/Final/NewspaperWebsite/NewspaperBackOffice/ArticlesPictures/19-3-2006/149396_380008.jpg


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 9, 2006)

i absolutly love the 3rd picture (in the 1st set of pics)!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2006)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Dec 10, 2006)

You always find such great pictures! I love this make up style, and those pictures are such great inspirations. So thanks so much for posting them here! :icon_chee


----------



## Ebony (Dec 10, 2006)

Theyre gorgeous!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 10, 2006)

Pretty, I wish I could pull of something that bold.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 10, 2006)

I always love the photos you post...they are so stunning and they make me wanna run out and buy more makeup...lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for posting the beautiful pix.


----------



## x3kh (Dec 10, 2006)

I like


----------



## lynnda (Dec 10, 2006)

Such beautiful pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 10, 2006)

I love #2, #3 &amp; 5 of your first post.

thanks!


----------



## marianna (Dec 10, 2006)

THnaks for posting them!I adore the third one!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 10, 2006)

thaaaaaaanx alot glad u all like it , i love all kind of makeup some of my photos u see too much makeup but its all about how to mix the colors

ITS ART and if u learn how to doit then u are pro...


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 10, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## PiNKCaT (Dec 13, 2006)

:add_wegbrech: 7awajbha malhom da3i


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting it.

By the way, I've merged your posts.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW! Those are so beautiful


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovely pics as always! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## apropo (Dec 13, 2006)

WOWWWW - gorgeous - LOVE oriental make up


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, they look beautiful!!!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## pcetiner (Dec 15, 2006)

beautiful pictures..thx


----------



## pcetiner (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the links!


----------



## pcetiner (Dec 15, 2006)

nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mac Addic (Dec 15, 2006)

These are nice sites. Thanks

Mac Addic:vogel:


----------



## missnadia (Dec 15, 2006)

This is great! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

Those are fabulous!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 15, 2006)

Wonderful as usual. So much inspiration! Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

thx for sharing!


----------



## KayBird (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! love the pics!


----------



## lalopes (Dec 16, 2006)

can someone arabic pleaaaaaaaseee teach us step by step how to do this arabic smoky eye makeup?


----------



## mkuptart (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, the makeup is amazing. I LOVE them all.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, great photos.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG! these are all AWESOME, thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 16, 2006)

eyes&lt;3


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

ty


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 17, 2006)

wow thx for all the sites!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 20, 2006)

from this website

..GlamourSalonco Welcomes you..

i brought you all these photos



















NEXT


























NEXT

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/56702103.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/28629364.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/85822682.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/61529999.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/40524299.jpg

NEXT

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/63978428.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/45794884.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/20451852.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/14636527.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/31983610.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/13792741.jpg

NEXT

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/13377935.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/39155635.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/29331865.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/50343599.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/75652812.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/31458541.jpg

NEXT

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/22/54607280.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/62593815.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/26418570.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/82299544.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/68362649.jpg

NEXT

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/37952717.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/36477777.jpg

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/74376901.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/27682896.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/87811179.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2006/12/20/23/36731784.jpg

THATS ALL

well, did u like this collection of photos?


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 20, 2006)

&lt;3 it thx


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 20, 2006)

These are some of my fav so far! The third one down is gorgeous! I'm gonna try something like that for Christmas


----------



## stephro123 (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 21, 2006)

These are so beautiful! Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 21, 2006)

Gorgeous pics! Thanks!


----------



## Pauline (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent photo's and FAB makeup!


----------



## Satin (Dec 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic! You are very talented!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 21, 2006)

I love their brows, weird thing is that they all seem to have the same brow shape but still fits them! How cool is that


----------



## MeowZy (Dec 21, 2006)

thank you! :laughing:


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 21, 2006)

Great reference pics, thanks!


----------



## lavender (Dec 21, 2006)

Beautiful! We should do a DTB based on arab makeup!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 21, 2006)

All these pics are stunning! I'm just absolutely blown away every time!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 21, 2006)

yes they are &lt; what about the brides makeup photos? did any bride of u going to do some of these ideas of makeup and hair style for her wedding?


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 21, 2006)

love it!! thanks for the pictues... those women are gorgeous too!


----------



## ivette (Dec 21, 2006)

the pics are gorgeous


----------



## ahyee (Dec 22, 2006)

mannn these photos are sooo inspiring!! i wanna be able to do makeup like that!!

they look sooo 'perfect' lol


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 22, 2006)

I love when you post these, thanks!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 22, 2006)

I always love the photos you show and some of these are definitely my faves...


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 22, 2006)

they're beautiful, thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous as always! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 22, 2006)

hope u like them


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

i cant get enough of these kind of pictures! i love it! thanks for posting!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 22, 2006)

Arab women are soooo beautiful and exotic looking.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

love it! love it! love it!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

love all the makeup, thanks for posting!


----------



## missGLAM (Dec 22, 2006)

These are amazing! I've got to try some of these looks!


----------



## calpurnia (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## calpurnia (Dec 22, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 22, 2006)

i love them all thanx for posting!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 23, 2006)

totally in love with the eyeshadow


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 24, 2006)

this is new












http://www.7aar.com/up-pic/uploads/8db9b5aafe.bmp




































http://www.7aar.com/up-pic/uploads/d4b596da54.jpg


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 24, 2006)

pretty, but the lipliner is waaaaaaayyyyyyyy outside of there lips, ewww and ick!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 24, 2006)

yea to make the lip look bigger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, but they really dont b/c the have huge lips, Apparently the MA did a bad job lining,


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 25, 2006)

I love that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 25, 2006)

Lovely eyes, but the lip-liner is pretty off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, as long as you ignore the lips you should be fine, lol.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 25, 2006)

lol yeah, the lips are a bit erm, off

but some of the eye makeup looks good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for sharing


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow...should I look at the lips or the eyes?...visual overload. It's interesting that the lips are as dramatic as the eyes. Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! I love the eye liner in the pictures! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 25, 2006)

That one is...interesting, lol =)


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 25, 2006)

very pretty and dramatic!


----------



## MUAKansas (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice Work


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 25, 2006)

amazing


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 25, 2006)

awesome looks, although I'd never be able to pull them off! lol!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,

The image below I like. Just wish the brow were softer.







On this one, the lips are just overwhelming. Her lips are full without having to draw outside of the natural lip line.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 25, 2006)

Very pretty but they look very PhotoShopped.


----------



## ihopeuchoke (Dec 25, 2006)

heavy makeup

but still lookin sexy


----------



## lalopes (Dec 26, 2006)

kuwaitbutterfly, do you know anyone that could teach me step by step?


----------



## remas (Dec 26, 2006)

it is FANTASTIC thank u so much


----------



## Integrality (Jan 11, 2007)

I love this look! :zorro:


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks so much!!


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful makeup!


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful makeup!


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful makeup!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 3, 2007)

There's some lovely makeup on those pics. But the photoshopping!! Far far too much photoshopping!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

gorgeous pics,t hanks for sharing


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice! I wish i knew how to apply makeup this way.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 3, 2007)

wow..i love them all


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 3, 2007)

cool pics..thanks for sharing


----------



## littlebit (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, you are very talented! I love the way you emphasize the eyes and i do love the brows, i keep looking at them and wondering how i can get mine to look like that. Also the lashes look amazing. Long and light, not drag at all.

Please keep posting


----------



## coromo (Feb 3, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## coromo (Feb 3, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## coromo (Feb 3, 2007)

pretty


----------



## x3kh (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty thanks for sharing.


----------



## x3kh (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty thanks for sharing.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 3, 2007)

gorgeous, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

Old thread...still the pics are nice.


----------



## CharmeC (Feb 3, 2007)

It also takes the right kind of eye structure! Asian/Mongolian eyes just can't pull it off with these types of eye makeup schemes :scared:


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 4, 2007)

That's why it called arabic style make-up. She is beauriful.

:vogel:


----------



## ivette (Feb 5, 2007)

gorgeous pics

thanks for posting


----------



## Dee_Vine (Feb 5, 2007)

I use gel liner and go over it with kohl pencil.

They probably use kohl though.


----------



## jaimeecakes (Feb 5, 2007)

this has to be my favorite eye look. i :heart:*love*:heart: big dramatic eyes. thats what i always try to accentuate. these pictures are such great inspiration!


----------



## latinaremix510 (Feb 6, 2007)

i wish i was arabic they have gorgeous hair skin nails jewlery --&gt;EYES&lt;-- and i lovvvee theyre clothing!


----------



## Liz (Feb 7, 2007)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE this kind of makeup. the color combos and different looks and intensity.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 7, 2007)

Thnx,amazing pics!!


----------



## looking_good (Feb 7, 2007)

It does rock but I don't think it suits morning look, however, you can see some Arab girls walk around with extremely heavy makeup in the daylight!

As for an evening and special occasions this make would be terrific though I must say some of the makeup is brushed and photo shopped.

For the black eyeliner, I and other girls I know use two different kind of eye makeup: cake eyeliner and a kohl pin. Some uses liquid eyeliner and a black eyeshdow. It's really easy and you'll get the hang of it easily, it may sound it takes forever but it doesn't.

wear the cake eyeliner as desired then run kohl pin over it to make it stay put.

Or wear the liquid eyeliner in a shape you want, let it dry but not thoroughly then retrace over it with a jet black eye shadow.

Bassam Fattuh, the artist that made most of this makeup uses makeup forever as his first choice, he also made several video tutorials. I find it funny that most of the famous names in makeup (and fashion) in the Arab world are men!

The females featured here aren't models, they are artist.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 7, 2007)

yup thats what i do =) works for me!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

wow awesome!!!


----------



## lolz_xp (Feb 8, 2007)

it goes really nice with their eyecolor and shape


----------



## Sila (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful...... Most Are Lebanese Models...........


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought as much. The Lebanese are renown for their gorgeous women and men for that matter.

I find Tunisians and Algerians to be very good looking too.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 16, 2007)

wow i cant wait to be thatt gooood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocobon (Feb 17, 2007)

Thnx for posting,these r awesome!!


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 17, 2007)

damn those are hot!


----------



## italia_21 (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW beautiful pictures


----------



## Caramel_Lady (Feb 19, 2007)

_Some nice pics I found .._


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## luxotika (Feb 19, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

soooooooo beautiful! i love the first two especially!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL.... Thanks for posting.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh gosh, I love the second one with the deep, deep blue!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW, how beautiful!


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 19, 2007)

In my opinion, Indian Women are not asian!!! On the other hand... i am so asian.. my eyes never be able to wear those types of MU


----------



## Caramel_Lady (Feb 19, 2007)

_youre welcome ;-).._

well .. I wouldnt call Indian women asian either .. when I hear asian I think of chinese, japanese women .. and they look totally different than Indian women


----------



## rlise (Feb 19, 2007)

omg im sooo gonna have to try and do these looks! arabic/ etc... MU ROCKS !

thanx for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

Indian women are Asian because they are from Asia, not because of the shape of their eyes.

Gorgeous makeup though.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Wonderful inspiration ideas here.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 19, 2007)

i love that kind of makeup, so beautiful. thanks for posting.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 19, 2007)

Ditto. I am indian and I consider myself asian.

I really love these blends. They are so pretty.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for posting, some of those are really awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for posting, there are some really nice eye make-up looks in there!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 20, 2007)

Very pretty!!! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 20, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ivette (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful pics

thanks for posting


----------



## Caramel_Lady (Feb 21, 2007)

_I really need to try some of these looks .. hope u like them 2 .._














































http://www.lebanesemall.com/b2b/dbpics/template/image/1057_5_amal_5.jpghttp://www.lebanesemall.com/b2b/dbpics/template/image/1048_1_safadimoukh_1.jpg

http://www.lebanesemall.com/b2b/dbpics/template/image/994_1_roula_1.jpghttp://www.gallery.7oob.net/data/media/113/293288891.jpg

http://www.gallery.7oob.net/data/media/113/anastasia.jpg


----------



## luxotika (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice! Wish I could do it that well!


----------



## katrosier (Feb 21, 2007)

I love Haifa's make up she always looks good!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanx for the pics, I love the bold eye make up pics.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 21, 2007)

those are some pretty pics


----------



## Gina Martins (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG I really wanted to know to make like these.


----------



## Annia (Feb 21, 2007)

oo0oo very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

That person is an amazing MA!!


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 21, 2007)

I love arab makeup!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 21, 2007)

Stunning looks, as always!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 21, 2007)

i love this! i can never do it right though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## This Is Mine (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 21, 2007)

they are beautiful


----------



## delilahblue (Feb 21, 2007)

these looks are amazing


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

Some of those look waay too obviously photoshopped, but I love the bright, vivid colors. I wish I could wear that kind of stuff every day!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice, i love the last one


----------



## magosienne (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you ! arab makeup is soo beautiful. i wish i could it right though.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG that looks so good! Wish I could do that on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocobon (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice,thnx for sharing!!


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, those are all hot! I better start practicing!


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the look!! i would love to do this.. but i have asian eyes.. and plus my left eye ALWAYS waters!! oh well.. have fun I wanna see pics!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 24, 2007)

Amazing artistic makeup!!!! I love it!!! Thanks for sharing these pictures!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2007)

very nice, thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

i know its nice to see makeup like these on people but i relaly doubt anyone would go out like that


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Feb 25, 2007)

yes 70% of kuwaiti girls and women wear makeup like this at home and out


----------



## kaelay (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah the looks are amazing!

anyone knows of a step - by - step tutorial for these kinds of looks?


----------



## CubNan (Feb 28, 2007)

great pics but we all need to remember the word airbrush as we oogle the eye candy.


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 1, 2007)

damn i freakin love it! shukran habibiti!


----------



## kaelay (Mar 1, 2007)

hhmm ill sound really newbish and all, but here it goes...

what is the "airbrush"? is it a technique? or an actualy airbrush like the ones you use for painting art and stuff? ?


----------



## chonsa_x3 (Mar 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures!!!

i especially like the pictures of the lips on the first page

[=


----------



## rakshana (Mar 10, 2007)

i think they use Mac pigments. What do you guys say?


----------



## mz-xotiik (Mar 13, 2007)

loved them all &lt;3

the make up artist is great! going to try a few of them

*xx__mz-xotiik*


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2007)

next


























next






http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/48507155.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/77765157.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/73736221.jpg

next

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/25212939.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/67922208.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/40901563.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/48583934.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/42125627.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/01/12107145.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/02/28629255.jpg

http://www3.0zz0.com/2007/03/07/02/20871844.jpg


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the eyemakeup, especially the liner in the last pic.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## daer0n (Mar 13, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Mar 13, 2007)

i love her face

i love her style


























photos with her fans


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm loving the third pic!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2007)

very pretty pics


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 13, 2007)

pretty


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 13, 2007)

shes really pretty! i love her hair. sooo much volume!!!


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 13, 2007)

love em all...they look great


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 13, 2007)

gorgeous. the eye makeup is awesome!


----------



## Xexuxa (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful as always, but I can't help but wonder how they keep their make-up from melting off. I don't know if everyone in the Middle-East wears make-up but I'm in southern California and I'm thinking about giving up face make-up altogether for the next few months


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

Those photos are so stunning!


----------



## mz-xotiik (Mar 14, 2007)

shes stunning mashallah


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the pics. Love the eyeshadow choices.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

Lovely pics!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 14, 2007)

beautiful makeup


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

very pretty, but a little OD for me.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!

I adore arabic style makeup and I love to see the variations that people have done.

Inspiring!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 14, 2007)

these are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## agata (Mar 14, 2007)

This is wonderfull,thank you so much.

more.......more,please


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree. And i have no idea who she is


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2007)

gorgeous pics ! thanks for sharing.


----------



## agata (Mar 14, 2007)

i like it so much!!!!!!!!!!!!1

i wish i could do that toooooooooooooo


----------



## NYchic (Mar 14, 2007)

it looks beautiful but it's overkill. i think those chicks are wearing way too much make-up.


----------



## agata (Mar 14, 2007)

GEORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are fantastic, i love your pics.


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

i love her e/s!


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 14, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 14, 2007)

Exquisite and inspiring - thank you!


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 14, 2007)

stunning studio looks - fantasy. I love the way the lips look, like car paint! Especially the purple and yellow ones.


----------



## lb07 (Mar 14, 2007)

gorgeous pics!! im luvin the eye makeup on all of them.


----------



## Bridge (Mar 14, 2007)

Very dramatic!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 15, 2007)

she reminds me of the girl that was on 90210


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 15, 2007)

I like her hair too


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

everything is soooooooooooooooooooo lovley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!1 do you have more???


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 15, 2007)

Those are seriously amazing


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

woooooooooooow, thanks


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

I love your pics, thanks


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

i love it


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 15, 2007)

Theyre all so amazing


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

really beautiful, thanks


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2007)

those pics rocks !!!


----------



## puglover86 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bad Gal Eyeliner looks like this. Very smoky and hot =)


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

perfect, i love you


----------



## agata (Mar 15, 2007)

I love them all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iatreia (Mar 15, 2007)

I helped a friend who did henna tattoo in a school fair once.

Tattoing it, and having tattoed is fun!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2007)

nice pics, thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 15, 2007)

I love that wet eyeshadow look too... shame it would never work in real life lol.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG I love that wet eyeshadow


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 15, 2007)

really beautiful - thanks!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wish I had nails like those! Wish I had any nails at all


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome blossom!!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! I wish my feet were as pretty as those.


----------



## jadegirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Very beautiful and such an inspiration as these are the effects I want to create one day. I think some are suitable for brides as its more the accessories that are making them seem so vibrant.

your thinking of oriental


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 27, 2007)

i agree with jadegirl

indians are asian, asia is their continent

i agree with jade girl

indians are asian, there continent is Asia after all


----------



## lollipop (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## russianred (Mar 27, 2007)

it would be great to get some tutorials/guidance on how to do it!!!!


----------



## lollipop (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## russianred (Mar 27, 2007)

so lollipop... i take it you like Rani mukherjee!!! i love the eye makeup she and shilpa shetty do!!


----------



## lollipop (Mar 27, 2007)

You got me "there"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2007)

I was just about to ask who's that in your avi she's so pretty.


----------



## Gina Martins (Mar 27, 2007)

great make up pictures!


----------



## Nenah (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW... what more can I say... genius :inlove3:


----------



## tajameka (Apr 5, 2007)

phew. dis is a loooong thread..but dang! its soo inspirational..n all these ladies r sooooo gorgeos. wow. tnx 4 starting it...i alredy have new eyeshadow ideas in my head!


----------



## Mina (Apr 5, 2007)

She is a bollywood actress...Rani Mukharjee


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 5, 2007)

guys this thread is awesome, glad that i found it


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 13, 2007)

my fav thread!

this type of makeup is my GOAL in life!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow alot of info thanx


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 13, 2007)

8 &amp; 9 in the second set!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow beautiful!


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 13, 2007)

so pretty

im a huge fan of arabic and indian makeup


----------



## Tesia (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

i like the colors they used


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 13, 2007)

wow, beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, they're all beautiful, thanks for posting!


----------



## breathless (Apr 14, 2007)

wonderful! thanks for sharing! i saved a ton of those looks to my inspiration folder!


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## devilxann (Apr 14, 2007)

some of the picz look scary!!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## j4d3 (Apr 14, 2007)

fabulos O_O thanks 4 sharing, i realy love the 2nd pic *_* (and 8th and 9th too)

great


----------



## Ashley (Apr 14, 2007)

Pretty! I absolutely love the makeup in the third pic.


----------



## PinkOcho (Apr 14, 2007)

wow..soooo beautiiful!!!


----------



## maheen44 (May 29, 2007)

Hi GIrls!

I had a question, what would be the best colours to use to do a arab bride who is wearing an ivory coloured gown?


----------



## L281173 (May 29, 2007)

With an ivory colored gown, I would use soft color combinations such as soft greens, lavendar, soft plums, bronzes, or gold. There is must flexibility in color combinations.:brsh:


----------



## mossaenda (May 30, 2007)

Golds and bronzes on the eyes and for lips and cheeks corals and peaches.


----------



## jessicadakota77 (May 30, 2007)

pritty


----------



## Rahma (Jun 15, 2007)

iT'S VERY PRETTY.


----------



## ymnznygirl (Jun 16, 2007)

Georgous pics, some of these. I wish I knew how to put on makeup like that.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 20, 2007)

thanx for your comments


----------



## cyberfemme (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous eye-makeup!

I need to go play with my makeup now ...


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 14, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 16, 2007)

wow there are some great looks in this thread!


----------



## Noonz (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi y'all:rockwoot:
this is my first topic &amp; I want y'all 2 get 2 know the ARABIAN BEAUTY
&amp; our MAKEUP 
--== we all here in the Arabic world lovvvvvvves makeupoliceman:
&amp; we have a little bit different features..
--===-- 
I wanna show u some of our makeup
let's start with
--===--the bridal makeup--==--













--=-- Arab Celebrities--=--
First
an Arabic interviewer
called HALIMA








--=-- an Arabic Singer --=--
her name is ELISSA












If ya'll wanna extra pics just ask:cowboy:
see ya

other RANDOM pic's


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 7, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool! I love seeing international beauties and their makeup techniques. Thanks for sharing these pics with us!


----------



## Noonz (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx for passin' by my topicoliceman:

me 2 :glasses:

thanx for ur nice words


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for those beautiful pics. My only problem (and I know I know I'm repeating myself) beauties from my community tend to do their eyebrows and lips a little too weird for me. That's the only thing that really gets on my nerves when I look at some Arab programs. I'm like why????? why those eyebrows? why are they too close to each other ?why this weird shape of lips.

(personal taste huh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Instead of that I think the eye makeup is stunning as always! I wish I could have the patience to put all those colors together.


----------



## Noonz (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi thanx for passin'

for answering ur Q I say that we have much bigger eyes .So, It won't be pretty 2 have thin eyebrows!..

Also , It makes 'em alot more dramatic &amp; expressive:glasses:

thanx again..


----------



## NORA (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks kuwaitbutterfly

mashkooraaaaaaa

i'm nora from qatar

beautiful


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Noonz (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx 4 passin'


----------



## Jojo23 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love arabic eye makeup


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

gorgeous pics


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 9, 2007)

intresting!


----------



## Cute_lama (Aug 9, 2007)

thanx alot i can't see the picture yet because i have to post first but thanx any way


----------



## Noonz (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx y'all 4 passin'


----------



## elisha24 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow they are all gorgeous...


----------



## masad (Aug 13, 2007)

there are more!!

post Nancy Ajram!!

she is pretty gud!!


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Choconan (Aug 15, 2007)

You all should go attend a wedding in the middle east, one wedding and you will be amazed at how beautiful arab women are and how talented they are with makeup.


----------



## marmara (Aug 15, 2007)

i didn't like the bridals makeup but about the others photos i like it so much


----------



## Noonz (Aug 15, 2007)

ok :laughing:

here iz some other pics starting with ..

--= Other Arabian singer called NANCY AJRAM =--


----------



## marmara (Aug 15, 2007)

ooooooh i like NANCY so much


----------



## Noonz (Aug 15, 2007)

hope u like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## masad (Aug 15, 2007)

ya..she is pretty!!

i got some pics!

i'll c if i can contribute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chloepsl (Aug 19, 2007)

beautiful! thanks


----------



## Noonz (Aug 20, 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## absinthee (Aug 21, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## DioRa (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks dear


----------



## Noonz (Aug 22, 2007)

thanx y'all for passin


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 22, 2007)

noonz i love the picture with the purple eyeshadow!!! its crazy because she has the purple all the way to browbone and it still looks amazing and not exagerated!!! thanx!


----------



## Noonz (Aug 23, 2007)

thanx makeupfreak for your replay.. you'r right it's very beautiful


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 23, 2007)

_Queen Rania of Jordan_
















She is an amazing woman and the perfect model for what a modern woman should be, IMO.


----------



## Noonz (Aug 24, 2007)

thanx for ur sharing


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

those are awesome! Thanks


----------



## hawwa wrold (Aug 26, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooow thanx:rockwoot:


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 26, 2007)

Please post more! =)


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 27, 2007)

_*Camilla Al-Fayed*, daughter of Harrods owner Mohammed Al Fayed._


----------



## Tinkerbella (Aug 28, 2007)

awww loved the images thanx for sharing XD


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 30, 2007)

this is my favorite thread!!! and isnt that the father of dodi, princess dianas lover?


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 30, 2007)

_" He is married to Finnish socialite and former model Heini WathÃ©n, and has four living children: Jasmine (who has one child, Delilah), Karim, Camilla and Omar. *A fifth child, Dodi died in a car crash in Paris in 1997 which also killed Diana, Princess of Wales. *"_



Source : Mohamed Al-Fayed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fwala (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow!!! THey have the prettiest eyes ever! I love the color combinations. Very sultry and mysterious.


----------



## dounia34 (Sep 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 9, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemoon (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these pics with us!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 18, 2007)

I would go all out with a smokey eye with golden reflects and great lashes to set it all off. Keep the lips neutral with a golden bronze touch.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. Alot of the pictures could not be seen :scared:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the arabic make up is just gorgeous thanx for sharing


----------



## Noonz (Sep 19, 2007)

welcom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emy 7 (Sep 19, 2007)

you are arabian ??

cooooool


----------



## Noonz (Sep 20, 2007)

yes , Iam from Riyadh..

welcom and thanx for passin'


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 22, 2007)

beautiful!! thanks for posting!!


----------



## bia910 (Sep 22, 2007)

these are gorgeous


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 23, 2007)

they are so pretty~


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 15, 2007)

love it, i want is well learn to do like this, how??? Where?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:11dh::bowl2:

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> amazing, I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freshy69 (Oct 16, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## eman69 (Oct 16, 2007)

it is just a big wooooowwww


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 16, 2007)

i love it


----------



## sweet_touch (Oct 17, 2007)

This forum is amaaaazing. Here we can see and try lots of mu styles on our eyes. And i love playing with colors. Really good!


----------



## mossaenda (Oct 17, 2007)

Queen Rania is sooooo beautiful love her:hb: She has this Audrey Hepburn vibe about her so elegant and classy.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooooh, I like these


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 19, 2007)

I just stunned!!! Want to do like that


----------



## UmmS (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mashkoura momken 3indki tutorials..? by any chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree. I'm arabic, well chaldean to be exact but my family comes from Iraq and speaks arabic, and most of us arabic girls wear the dark liner every single day. Its so funny going to work everyday with my DARK black eyeliner and everyone else barely puts on eyeliner. I've just always adored the smokey eyes and cleopatra type eyeliner thing, i guess its in my blood.

:add_wegbrech:my mom is obsessed with this lady's headpiece. she made me print out this picture so that she can give it to her friend who is going on a trip to dubai. She's gonna tell her friend to bring back a headpiece like this for us lol


----------



## definesinister (Nov 22, 2007)

Where else can you find these tapes? Does anybody else know?


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 23, 2007)

I would like to know also.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jan 2, 2008)

this is a new makeup website


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

Arabic women are so beautiful!


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 21, 2008)

these are beautiful - i would love to buy a video on how to apply arabic makeup


----------



## definesinister (Jan 26, 2008)

Well she does have a few tutorials on youtube... check it out

YouTube - ????? ????? ????? 1

YouTube - ????? ????? ????? 2


----------



## Jinx (Jan 29, 2008)

What _is_ that about?? My right one always waters; there's always wilted eyelash and washed away es/liner in the outer corner on the bottom lid.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 29, 2008)

My friend saw a doctor because her left eye always waters now too and she was told it has something to do with the tear duct (duh! I know, but I can't remember what it was, like blocked? strained?? I can't remember) and that there is a surgery to fix it, otherwise she has to live with it. i will ask her tomorrow and post what she was told it is.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all these pics 

xxx


----------



## Jinx (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, that makes sense. My ducts are blocked, my eye doctor wanted to irrigate them but I wasn't down with a needle going down my tear duct, lol!

I just love these Arab women's make up and the bottom lid is a big part of the look and it would be ruined on my eye (if I could figure out the technique, lol!).


----------



## j's choos (Feb 12, 2008)

wow beautiful!


----------



## UmmS (Jun 6, 2008)

Meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOsrQ...eature=related

its in arabic girls but im sure you'll get the gist :up:


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a link to some of the best arabic makeup and some how to's:

YouTube - canadian85's Channel

And some examples:


----------



## CoverGirl (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Haifa is so gorgeous! She doesn't need all that makeup imho.


----------



## Tamara V (Jun 10, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing with us.*


----------



## Louvain (Jun 10, 2008)

Stunning make up, i love Arabic eyes.


----------



## bulbul (Jun 10, 2008)

great Thanks for sharing


----------



## l3ahane (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks

nice one


----------



## woow (Jul 26, 2008)

let us see the beauty of Arabic Makeup !!!
hope you will enjoy it !!
:flowers: :flowers: :flowers:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Very pretty!

Is this your work?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 26, 2008)

All of those look gorgeous!


----------



## miss_starbucks (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a first post in forum .... I hope you love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 21, 2008)

Loving this!


----------



## lucyevans56 (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread is absolutely awesome. I visited Kuwait where I have relatives who live in Salwa last April - I was lucky enough to go to a Hanan Dashi exhibition and fell in LOVE with the style of makeup. It is so creative and probably "too much" for the western eye but I think it you are going to wear makeup wear it loud and proud .. I am going back to Kuwait and Dubai in the spring and I cannot wait to pick up more of the awesome colours available.

xx


----------



## Ozee (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought i would share pictures of some...shall we say...Not so good arabic inspired makeup.

my wedding photos...This would of been the worst makeup application ive ever had. Long story behinde it all..

Theres a change of 2 outfits/dresses on our weddings so for pink ddress i had fluroscent pink eyeshadow....

FOr white....bad 80's electric blue...


----------



## fihe (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I would love to learn how to do my makeup like that.

now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever seen an ugly Arab woman. they have such beautiful skin, hair, and eye colors, and lovely features!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 1, 2009)

Adore this thread.

chucran to our friends from the Middle East whos share the passion for Make Up!


----------



## feel_aasma (Mar 29, 2009)

The girl in pink is not Arabic, she's actually a Pakistani model/ actress. Her name is Zara Sheikh.


----------



## feel_aasma (Mar 29, 2009)

Since you are an arab u probably know how to wear make up like that. Can u give us step by step tutorial, I don't even know where to begin. These makeups look awfully difficult but they are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

seems like a bit much to me. i prefer a more natural look.


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Aug 10, 2010)

thanx all


----------



## becky hyde (May 30, 2011)

_beutiful red they all really beutiful




_


----------

